# [Edic. video]Juntar dos AVIS en uno solo(cerrado)

## BlackLodge

Hola!

Queria saber si hay algun modo de pegar dos videos mpeg4 (divx y xvid) en uno solo, en linux. Estoy intentando el avidemux (tiene una opcion append) pero los resultados de momento no son muy satisfactorios (que no se ven, vamos  :Wink: ), es que la verdad no tengo mucha idea del tema y con algunos menus del programa me lio.

Tambien lo he intentado con mencoder, en la propia pagina del mplayer hay un ejemplo sobre como hacerlo usando cat, pero no funciona, solo codifica la primera parte en el fichero final...

Espero no haber preguntado un asunto mas que tratado   :Embarassed: 

Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

A mi lo que me ha funcionado siempre que lo he necesitado ha sido:

```
# cat video1.avi video2.avi > union.avi
```

Yo tampoco tengo ni idea de edición de video, asi es que este metodo tal vez sea cutre, pero para archivos pequeños siempre me ha funcionado. Casi siempre que lo uso es para juntar pequeños videos que descargo de una misma página por lo que los videos implicados siempre son del mismo tipo. Desconozco si es válido para todos los tipos de codecs o para mezclar distintos tipos de codec (lo dudo).

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## BlackLodge

```
# cat video1.avi video2.avi > union.avi
```

Pero de esta forma, no se copian tb la informacion de cabeceras y contenedores de video2.avi por en medio del resultado? Ademas, quedaria mal dicha informacion en el fichero final...

Corregidme si me equivoco, porque anda que si despues de tantos quebraderos de cabeza, era asi de facil...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esculapio

Para pegar dos avi tienen que ser iguales los codecs, el bitrate de video y de audio, o sea que tendrias que transformar uno de los archivos a las caracteristicas del otro.

----------

## BlackLodge

 *Quote:*   

> Para pegar dos avi tienen que ser iguales los codecs, el bitrate de video y de audio, o sea que tendrias que transformar uno de los archivos a las caracteristicas del otro.

 

Bueno, es que quiero saber como se hace para juntar dos trozos de una copia de seguridad...  :Wink:  asi que ya estamos en el caso  :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Es mu fácil   :Very Happy: 

Con mencoder. Yo lo he hecho. 

```
mencoder video1.avi video2.avi .. videoN.avi -oac mp3 -ovc xvid -o videojuntito.avi
```

No recuerdo si es EXACTAMENTE así, pero si no lo es, es muy parecido. El man es tu amigo.

Yo tenía 3 vídeos, dos de ellos 320x240 y el otro 640x480. Pasé el tercero a 320x240 y luego puse más o menos ese comando y fue perfecto, un solo vídeo con todo.

Si tienes problemas avisa y miro el comando exacto...

Saludos   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BlackLodge

Ups pues no sabia que al mencoder se le pueden pasar mas de un fichero de entrada   :Embarassed: 

Solo una cosa, si pretendo hacer una copia 1:1 de ambos ficheros, no seria mas correcto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mencoder video1.avi video2.avi .. videoN.avi -oac copy -ovc copy -o videoFinal.avi

 

para que hiciera directamente copia de los streams?

En fin, hare las pruebas (ahora no puedo que estoy trabajando  :Wink: ) y comentare como me ha ido...

Saludos!

----------

## BlackLodge

Poooozi funciona   :Very Happy: 

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo y a TieferFeld por la respuesta

Saludos!

----------

## TieferFeld

 *BlackLodge wrote:*   

> Poooozi funciona  
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo y a TieferFeld por la respuesta
> 
> Saludos!

 

Por supuesto que se podía hacer el copy, pero en el ejemplo te puse lo que hice yo para comprimir y juntar unos vídeos sacados con mi camarita fotográfica, que ocupaban un montón... Era un simple ejemplo  :Razz: 

De ná, y que trabaje usté a gusto (falta hace  :Wink:  ).

Saludos

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias por la info, solo una cuestion, cuando junsta varios ideos en uno solo el unico problema es que ahora no puedo moverme dentro del archivo,  si lo intento es como si le diera ESC y se sale, tampoco soy muy letrado en esto de videos.

Saben como reparar esto.

Info archivos orifinales 

```
$ file *

Clip01.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip02.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip03.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip04.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip05.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip06.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip07.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex

Clip08.mpg: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex
```

Conversion:

```
$ mencoder Clip01.mpg Clip02.mpg Clip03.mpg Clip04.mpg Clip05.mpg Clip06.mpg Clip07.mpg Clip08.mpg -oac copy -ovc  copy -o Clips.mpg
```

La info del nuevo  

```
$ file Clips.mpg

Clips.mpg: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 448 x 336, 23.98 fps, video:, audio: ( stereo, 32000 Hz )
```

Ayuda.

Saluditos.

----------

## Sertinell

Es oes un bug de mencoder, te ha creado un avi con mpeg-2 dentro, con lo cual despues no hay manera de poder moverse por los videos, faltan cosas del indexado qe es lo qe hace una multiplexacion en mpeg  :Wink: . creo qe si haces esto se deberia arreglar.

```

mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -ffourcc mpeg videoin.mpg -o videoout.mpg

```

si esto no funciona creo qe tendras qe dexmultiplexar el video y volver a multiplexar con mplex o algun comando especializado en eso  :Wink: 

un saludo

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, pero no me funicono solamente cambia el nomreb porque en lo demas es exactamente igual.

Seguire intentando a ver que averiguo y luego lo comento.

Saluditos.

----------

## zorth

hola alexlm.

a mi me ha funcionado con varios mpg que he bajado de google siendo estos en un primer momento archivos video flash (.flv)

tras tenerlos como digo a .mpg, he usado el comando descrito arriba solo que, he usado mp3lame y divx4 como codecs y si que puedo moverme dentro del video final a antojo  :Smile: 

mencoder video1.mpg video2.mpg -oac mp3lame -ovc divx4 -o videofinal.avi

a ver si probando asi tienes suerte.

saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias, justo ahorita lo puse a correr a ver como es el resultado, pero tengo compilando 4 consolas y bajando cosas en dos ptrogamas mas, por lo que creo que se tardara un poco mas, pero en cuanto tenga los finales les cuento.

Saluditos.

----------

## alexlm78

HECHO, funciono mucha gracias,

Este es el como

```
$ mencoder Clip01.mpg Clip02.mpg Clip03.mpg Clip04.mpg Clip05.mpg Clip06.mpg Clip07.mpg Clip08.mpg -oac mp3lame -ovc divx4 -o Clips.mpg
```

Gracias de nuevo.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Menudo control que tenéis de mencoder   :Surprised:   Podríais hacer un script para transformar los DVDs de formato DVD9 a DVD5  :Wink: 

He probado un par de scripts, pero todos tienen alguna pega y siempre acabo usando el DVDShrink bajo wine (eso sí, funciona divinamente  :Very Happy:  , además el producto final es de una altísima calidad  :Wink:  )

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

Puede que esto te interese

http://k9copy.free.fr/

Saluditos.

----------

## Sertinell

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> HECHO, funciono mucha gracias,
> 
> Este es el como
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jeje, esa solucion te saca un archivo qe no es mpeg, pense qe qerias un mpeg, ademas ya avise de qe mencoder tenia un bug gordito con ese tipo de videos.  :Wink: . cambiale la extension a ese video de salida por un avi, o quizas tengas problemas con otros programas ...

un saludo.

P.D. Pegarle un ojo a las man de mencoder, y a los estandares mpeg si os interesa  :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Jeje, esa solucion te saca un archivo qe no es mpeg, pense qe qerias un mpeg, ademas ya avise de qe mencoder tenia un bug gordito con ese tipo de videos. . cambiale la extension a ese video de salida por un avi, o quizas tengas problemas con otros programas ...

 

Sip, es un divx, hasta ahora no he tenido ningun problema, pero lo voy a probar en las PC de mis hermanos ( winsucksxp ) para ver si no da problema, porque hasta ahora lo he probado con miantigua version de mplayer y la que compile ayer por la noche y no hay errores.

Luego les cuento.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Puede que esto te interese
> 
> http://k9copy.free.fr/
> 
> Saluditos.

 

Muy interesante  :Smile:  La pega es que no tengo red y me quedan bastantes dependencias, tendre que esperar.

Lo que más me intriga es la opción que se ve en http://k9copy.free.fr/capture1.png "Conserver les menus originaux"   :Very Happy:   Asombrado, pensaba que no había ninguna utilidad para linux capaz de hacer eso, aunque voy a leer más a fondo la página no vaya a ser que haya algún "matiz"  :Wink: 

Saludos y muchas gracias  :Very Happy: 

___________

La descripción dice:

# Copia con menús :

Como dvdauthor no hace posible la integración del menú original, K9Copy reproduce la estructura original del DVD. Los paquetes de navegación así como los archivos IFO son modificados para apuntar a los flujos MPEG comprimidos.

Posibilidad de conservar los menús originales  :Surprised: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *alexlm78 wrote:*   Puede que esto te interese
> 
> http://k9copy.free.fr/
> 
> Saluditos. 
> ...

 

Oye un gustazo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sertinell

No deberia haber problemas con los Divx en ningun PC, siempre qe tengas los codecs instalados. Pense qe qerias juntar el video para reproducirlo para grabar un *VCD y verlo en un DVD de sobremesa.

Un saludo

----------

## alexlm78

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> No deberia haber problemas con los Divx en ningun PC, siempre qe tengas los codecs instalados. Pense qe qerias juntar el video para reproducirlo para grabar un *VCD y verlo en un DVD de sobremesa.
> 
> Un saludo

 

Nop, lo que pasa es que es un video que me mandaron pero lo partieron en 8 pedazos (2mb cada uno) para poder enviarlo mas facilmente, y por eso queria unirlo para no tener que ver los 8 videos uno por uno.

Gracias.

Saluditos.

----------

